# Se il traditore è geloso



## Old Giusy (26 Aprile 2008)

*Se il traditore è geloso*

Non ho mai tradito, ma chiedo a chi è stato traditore: come può un traditore essere geloso e avere paura che l'amante lo tradisca con qualcun'altro? Non è una contraddizione? O è sintomo di altro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito, ma chiedo a chi è stato traditore: come può un traditore essere geloso e avere paura che l'amante lo tradisca con qualcun'altro? Non è una contraddizione? O è sintomo di altro?


Mi stupisco di più che non lo sia.
Trovo ridicole che ci si possa fidare della sincerità e dell'onestà di chi sta tradendo una persona a cui ha promesso tante cose, condiviso anni di vita e avuto figli...
Ma la presunzione umana è tale che si è convinti sempre che sia stato l'irresistibile fascino dell'amante a far capitolare un campione di onestà, ma che non si potrebbe giammai ripetere tale evenienza.

Invece l'incertezza mi sembra dovrebbe essere connaturata a un rapporto clandestino.


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi stupisco di più che non lo sia.
> Trovo ridicole che ci si possa fidare della sincerità e dell'onestà di chi sta tradendo una persona a cui ha promesso tante cose, condiviso anni di vita e avuto figli...
> Ma la presunzione umana è tale che si è convinti sempre che sia stato l'irresistibile fascino dell'amante a far capitolare un campione di onestà, ma che non si potrebbe giammai ripetere tale evenienza.
> 
> Invece l'incertezza mi sembra dovrebbe essere connaturata a un rapporto clandestino.


Aspetta Persa, forse non sono stata chiara.
Io parlo di un traditore che è geloso dell'amante.
Un uomo che tradisce sua moglie (e viceversa) come può essere geloso dell'amante? Cioè giudica male e teme un eventuale tradimento dell'amante quando lui stesso sta tradendo. E' come se domani facessi un piccolo furto e poi andassi in giro parlando male dei ladri....


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito, ma chiedo a chi è stato traditore: come può un traditore essere geloso e avere paura che l'amante lo tradisca con qualcun'altro? Non è una contraddizione? O è sintomo di altro?


Ottima domanda che fa riflettere, la tua.
Mi sta capitando con questa donna che tradisce il marito ed ha un alto livello di gelosia (CAMBIA PROPRIO ESPRESSIONE ANCHE IN VOLTO...quindi non credo che finga d'esserlo) quando mi vede parlare con altre fanciulle.
Poi, sai cara Giusy: ricevere e peggio che dare...lei sta tradendo...ma non le garberebbe che io (ma a nche il marito) la "tradissi"...
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Aspetta Persa, forse non sono stata chiara.
> Io parlo di un traditore che è geloso dell'amante.
> Un uomo che tradisce sua moglie (e viceversa) come può essere geloso dell'amante? Cioè giudica male e teme un eventuale tradimento dell'amante quando lui stesso sta tradendo. *E' come se domani facessi un piccolo furto e poi andassi in giro parlando male dei ladri*....


...il detto è un po' colorito, ma si usa dire che: "Chi è nella merda, smerda gli altri".
Ma ancor di più, come ho detto poco fa, procurare corna è più bello che averle...
Air


----------



## Old Jesus (26 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Aspetta Persa, forse non sono stata chiara.
> Io parlo di un traditore che è geloso dell'amante.
> Un uomo che tradisce sua moglie (e viceversa) come può essere geloso dell'amante? Cioè giudica male e teme un eventuale tradimento dell'amante quando lui stesso sta tradendo. E' come se domani facessi un piccolo furto e poi andassi in giro parlando male dei ladri....


Se sull'amante si investe, la gelosia ci sta tutta. Ci sta perchè in realtà quello/a non è l'amante, ma l'amore....
Se sull'amante uno/a non investe ed è comunque geloso/a.... beh si è coglioni o profondamente egoisti....


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...il detto è un po' colorito, ma si usa dire che: "Chi è nella merda, smerda gli altri".
> Ma ancor di più, come ho detto poco fa, procurare corna è più bello che averle...
> Air


Quindi secondo te si tratterebbe di becero egoismo, della serie: io posso, tu no...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Se sull'amante si investe, la gelosia ci sta tutta. Ci sta perchè in realtà quello/a non è l'amante, ma l'amore....
> Se sull'amante uno/a non investe ed è comunque geloso/a.... beh si è coglioni o profondamente egoisti....


O magari è solo ansia di possesso...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te si tratterebbe di becero egoismo, della serie: io posso, tu no...


 
...non so risponderti né con un si né con un no. Ma stanne certa che anche ad un traditore darebbero fastidio le corna...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Aprile 2008)

Avevo scritto un sacco.... si è cancellato tutto....


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un sacco.... si è cancellato tutto....


...fanne un sunto, dai...


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...il detto è un po' colorito, ma si usa dire che: *"Chi è nella merda, smerda gli altri".*
> Ma ancor di più, come ho detto poco fa, procurare corna è più bello che averle...
> Air


Come dire: Chi la fa l'aspetti


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...fanne un sunto, dai...


In breve...
Il forum mi ha insegnato che il tradimento è umano, certo non giustificabile ma comprensibile.
Solo che... non tutte le nostre debolezze vanno assecondate... anche se l'amante è l'amore, io credo che non si debba fargli paranoie, in modo da non contraddirsi negli atteggiamenti... Almeno risparmiarsi in questo....


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come dire: Chi la fa l'aspetti



Tipo

http://dailymotion.alice.it/group/42496/video/x2ww5e_chi-la-fa-laspetti_ads


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come dire: Chi la fa l'aspetti


Non proprio...hai presente quelle persone che sono nel M fino al collo ed invece che guardare loro stessi, i loro problemi, trascorrono il prezioso tempo puntando l'indice di sgradimento contro gli altri (e spesso contro persone uniche e contraddistinte)?
Air


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non proprio...*hai presente* quelle persone che sono nel M fino al collo ed invece che guardare loro stessi, i loro problemi, trascorrono il prezioso tempo puntando l'indice di sgradimento contro gli altri (e spesso contro persone uniche e contraddistinte)?
> Air


A iosa ... di tutti i tipi di tappi


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

*ALT, ALT, ALT*



giusy79 ha detto:


> In breve...
> *Il forum mi ha insegnato* che il tradimento è umano, certo non giustificabile ma comprensibile.
> Solo che... non tutte le nostre debolezze vanno assecondate... anche se l'amante è l'amore, io credo che non si debba fargli paranoie, in modo da non *contraddirsi* negli atteggiamenti... Almeno risparmiarsi in questo....


Diciamo che questi insegnamenti giungono più che altro (attenzione, non ho detto sempre) dalla categoria dei traditori. Io non capisco e non concepisco i tradimenti ma "giustifico" che questa categoria, tra loro, si difenda.

Chiacchiera un po' con i traditori e poi mi dirai se troverai in loro un pizzico di coerenza. Se ne troverai anche solo un briciolo, fammi un trillo! Eppoi, una persona che tradisce vuoi che d'un botto, sulla cosa da te citata diventi coerente e non si contraddica?

Scusate, traditori ma sono un po' teso: tra poco dovrò vedere la traditrice...devo collaudargli la "barbisa" per stasera, quando sarà di turno il marito...

Air


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Diciamo che questi insegnamenti giungono più che altro (attenzione, non ho detto sempre) dalla categoria dei traditori. Io non capisco e non concepisco i tradimenti ma "giustifico" che questa categoria, tra loro, si difenda.
> 
> Chiacchiera un po' con i traditori e poi mi dirai se troverai in loro un pizzico di coerenza. Se ne troverai anche solo un briciolo, fammi un trillo! Eppoi, una persona che tradisce vuoi che d'un botto, sulla cosa da te citata diventi coerente e non si contraddica?
> 
> ...


Coerenza.... Difficile da portare avanti... Air, tu per primo, perdonami, non sei coerente....


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito, ma chiedo a chi è stato traditore: come può un traditore essere geloso e avere paura che l'amante lo tradisca con qualcun'altro? Non è una contraddizione? O è sintomo di altro?


Penso che ci siano traditori per cui il sentirsi conteso, desiderato e atteso dall'amante (spesso a prezzo delle molte sofferenze che leggiamo anche in questo forum) rappresenti un tipo di gratificazione personale che supera di gran lunga quella data dal sesso. 
In questi casi, se l'amante si tromba anche altri, riconsegna il traditore ad un ruolo altrettanto strumentale e l'amor proprio ne risente.


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Penso che ci siano traditori per cui il sentirsi conteso, desiderato e atteso dall'amante (spesso a prezzo delle molte sofferenze che leggiamo anche in questo forum) rappresenti un tipo di gratificazione personale che supera di gran lunga quella data dal sesso.
> In questi casi, *se l'amante si tromba anche altri, riconsegna il traditore ad un ruolo altrettanto strumentale e l'amor proprio ne risente.*


... e poi diciamolo: Se le merita  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   io ne ho goduto quando ho scoperto che la donna con cui mio marito mi ha tradita andata con altri


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Penso che ci siano traditori per cui il sentirsi conteso, desiderato e atteso dall'amante (spesso a prezzo delle molte sofferenze che leggiamo anche in questo forum) rappresenti un tipo di gratificazione personale che supera di gran lunga quella data dal sesso.
> *In questi casi, se l'amante si tromba anche altri, riconsegna il traditore ad un ruolo altrettanto strumentale e l'amor proprio ne risente*.


Straquotolo...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusate, traditori ma sono un po' teso: tra poco dovrò vedere la traditrice...devo collaudargli la "barbisa" per stasera, quando sarà di turno il marito...
> 
> Air


 
non me ne vanterei, eh...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito, ma chiedo a chi è stato traditore: come può un traditore essere geloso e avere paura che l'amante lo tradisca con qualcun'altro? Non è una contraddizione? O è sintomo di altro?


 
beh, ma dipende dal contesto.

Se chi tradisce pensa a farsi una vita con l'amante correo, ovvio che ogni concreto sospetto di tradimento mandi questo convincimento (e il relativo progetto di vita) a quel paese, provocando sofferenza direi legittima, perché al di là del piano traditore - tradito, parliamo di una storia d'amore (tra traditore e suo correo) come tutte le altre...

Se il traditore è "seriale"; e non ci pensa proprio a rifarsi una vita, direi che è narcisismo ed egocentrismo e basta. Il correo mi sembra mantenga il sacrosanto diritto di cercarsi altrove qualcosa di meglio di uno che il compagno ufficiale non lo lascia.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Aspetta Persa, forse non sono stata chiara.
> Io parlo di un traditore che è geloso dell'amante.
> Un uomo che tradisce sua moglie (e viceversa) come può essere geloso dell'amante? Cioè giudica male e teme un eventuale tradimento dell'amante quando lui stesso sta tradendo. E' come se domani facessi un piccolo furto e poi andassi in giro parlando male dei ladri....


ma la tua domanda è astrusa dalla realtà, Giusy.
Se c'è un investimento emotivo, l'amante viene vissuto come il vero compagno, quindi con tutte le inesorabili gelosie intrinseche in ogni rapporto d'amore.
A me pare ovvio.
Se l'investimento emotivo non c'è, risiamo alle solite: che ti aspetti, maturità? Da un traditore seriale? Tutt'al più ci sarà "dispetto"!

Nemmeno Gandhi nei primi mesi di tradimento - di un tradimento che non nasca intriso del cinismo di chi persegue costantemente queste situazioni extra compensatorie - avrebbe le capacità razionali per ragionare con la testa invece che con qualcos'altro (cuore e fegato)...

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Se sull'amante si investe, la gelosia ci sta tutta. Ci sta perchè in realtà quello/a non è l'amante, ma l'amore....
> Se sull'amante uno/a non investe ed è comunque geloso/a.... beh si è coglioni o profondamente egoisti....


 
abbiamo detto esattamente la stessa cosa


----------



## Old Confù (26 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito, ma chiedo a chi è stato traditore: come può un traditore essere geloso e avere paura che l'amante lo tradisca con qualcun'altro? Non è una contraddizione? O è sintomo di altro?



Giusina, Giusina mai sentito il detto: _"Lupo di mala coscienza, così per come opera pensa!"?!?_


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Coerenza.... Difficile da portare avanti... Air, tu per primo, perdonami, non sei coerente....


Giusyna, non sarò nella ragione ma non mi sento incoerente.
Io continuo ad essere il Marco di sempre, infatti non tradisco e non mento. Sarei incoerente se fossi qui a criticare i traditori e poi tradissi anch'io.
I problemi di questa fanciulla non me li voglio accollare. E' lei che sbaglia, non io.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusyna, non sarò nella ragione ma non mi sento incoerente.
> Io continuo ad essere il Marco di sempre, infatti non tradisco e non mento. Sarei incoerente se fossi qui a criticare i traditori e poi tradissi anch'io.
> I problemi di questa fanciulla non me li voglio accollare. E' lei che sbaglia, non io.
> Air


Ed e' qui che casca l'asino... ora te la racconti pure tesoro... c'hai fatto due maroni a criticare i traditori pero' trombarteli si... bha'!


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ed e' qui che casca l'asino... ora te la racconti pure tesoro... c'hai fatto due maroni a criticare i traditori pero' trombarteli si... bha'!


Gioia, ma perchè devo accollarmi i problemi che non sono miei? Io non tradisco e non mento...e sono coerente con quello che ho sempre detto sin da quando sono entrato qui.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non me ne vanterei, eh...


 
Vere, non mi vanto ma...ripeto anche a te, come ho già fatto poco fa con Lettrice, che sono STUFO ed ARCISTUFO di essere troppo altruista. Non sono io il traditore, e manco mento. Ad ognuno le proprie responsabilità. Se non si fa problema la fanciulla, non voglio farmeli io. Ho trascorso anni ed anni a pensare prima alle altre (le mie ex) e poi, se avanzava del tempo, a me. Mi sono privato dell'inverosimile per loro...ora basta.
Air


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vere, non mi vanto ma...ripeto anche a te, come ho già fatto poco fa con Lettrice, che sono STUFO ed ARCISTUFO di essere troppo altruista. Non sono io il traditore, e manco mento. Ad ognuno le proprie responsabilità. Se non si fa problema la fanciulla, non voglio farmeli io. Ho trascorso anni ed anni a pensare prima alle altre (le mie ex) e poi, se avanzava del tempo, a me. Mi sono privato dell'inverosimile per loro...ora basta.
> Air


 
a parte il pelo, che ti da' questa?
Non la puoi portare certo in giro come la tua donna, eddai 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Io mi sentirei usato come un vibratore 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, ma perchè devo accollarmi i problemi che non sono miei? Io non tradisco e non mento...e sono coerente con quello che ho sempre detto sin da quando sono entrato qui.
> Air



Air non e' perche' non tradisci e non  menti che sei migliore di lei... capisco la fame, ma fare sesso con qualcuno che per principio diprezzo mi verrebbe un po' in salita..
Pero' gurda contento tu, contenti tutti...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a parte il pelo, che ti da' questa?
> Non la puoi portare certo in giro come la tua donna, eddai
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io ho la sensazione che entrambi si stiano usando...brutta roba...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io ho la sensazione che entrambi si stiano usando...brutta roba...


Spiace dirlo, ma sono io che sto usando lei. Lei il pisello del suo lui ce l'ha...sono io che se non ho il suo pelo ho solo federica.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Spiace dirlo, ma sono io che sto usando lei. Lei il pisello del suo lui ce l'ha...sono io che se non ho il suo pelo ho solo federica.


No scusa ma siete in due consenzienti... vi state semplicemente usando: lei per i suoi motivi, tu per i tuoi... il fatto che lei abbia il marito mica esclude il fatto che ti stia usando...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No scusa ma siete in due consenzienti... vi state semplicemente usando: lei per i suoi motivi, tu per i tuoi... il fatto che lei abbia il marito mica esclude il fatto che ti stia usando...


Usando in cosa, se più che due parole carine quotidiane non le do, oltre lo speed bird...
A meno che non abbia detto una palla quando mi ha raccontato che, anche sessualmente parlando non può lamentarsi di suo marito.
Però è assurdo: dice di vivere nell'oro...e tradisce...fantomatico, eccezionale, incredibile.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Usando in cosa, se più che due parole carine quotidiane non le do, oltre lo speed bird...
> A meno che non abbia detto una palla quando mi ha raccontato che, anche sessualmente parlando non può lamentarsi di suo marito.
> Però è assurdo: dice di vivere nell'oro...e tradisce...fantomatico, eccezionale, incredibile.


Te l'ha detto Verena chiaro e tondo... hai la stessa funzione di un vibratore Air!!!!

Ti ripeto il fatto che abbia un marito non le sta impedendo di usarti... e ancora il fatto che abbia un marito non ti sta impedendo di usarla... come direbbe Toto' "Usurai!!!"


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

DIMENTICAVO:
abbiamo bevuto un buon caffè...ad un certo punto le ho alzato il volto con due dita e ho diretto i suoi occhi verso i miei. Le ho chiesto: "Dici che in famiglia va tutto bene. Ti credo, ma dimmi cosa ci faccio io nella tua vita, nei tuoi pensieri. La sera non dovresti neanchre avere tempo di messaggiarmi, per ore. E se anche lo disponessi (il tempo), perchè ci sono io nei tuoi pensieri, se con tuo marito va a gonfie vele?".
Gli sono venute le lacrime agli occhi, ma non ha risposto. Ovvero, ha detto che va tutto bene, sentimentalmente parlando.


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Te l'ha detto Verena chiaro e tondo... hai la stessa funzione di un vibratore Air!!!!
> 
> Ti ripeto il fatto che abbia un marito non le sta impedendo di usarti... e ancora il fatto che abbia un marito non ti sta impedendo di usarla... come direbbe Toto' "Usurai!!!"


Dimmi in cosa mi starebbe usando...io, da coinvolto forse non m'accorgo...anche se sono sicuro d'esser io ad usare lei.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> DIMENTICAVO:
> abbiamo bevuto un buon caffè...ad un certo punto le ho alzato il volto con due dita e ho diretto i suoi occhi verso i miei. Le ho chiesto: "Dici che in famiglia va tutto bene. Ti credo, ma dimmi cosa ci faccio io nella tua vita, nei tuoi pensieri. La sera non dovresti neanchre avere tempo di messaggiarmi, per ore. E se anche lo disponessi (il tempo), perchè ci sono io nei tuoi pensieri, se con tuo marito va a gonfie vele?".
> Gli sono venute le lacrime agli occhi, ma non ha risposto. Ovvero, ha detto che va tutto bene, sentimentalmente parlando.



Prova del 9... tu sei la stampella!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dimmi in cosa mi starebbe usando...io, da coinvolto forse non m'accorgo...anche se sono sicuro d'esser io ad usare lei.


Vi state usando!!!
Ti piacerebbe fossi il solo ad usare ma non e' cosi'!!!!
Tu la usi per il sesso... lei ti usa per il sesso e come bella stampella per il suo matrimonio che va a naufragare...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vere, non mi vanto ma...ripeto anche a te, come ho già fatto poco fa con Lettrice, che sono STUFO ed ARCISTUFO di essere troppo altruista. Non sono io il traditore, e manco mento. Ad ognuno le proprie responsabilità. Se non si fa problema la fanciulla, non voglio farmeli io. Ho trascorso anni ed anni a pensare prima alle altre (le mie ex) e poi, se avanzava del tempo, a me. Mi sono privato dell'inverosimile per loro...ora basta.
> Air


du palle air...
se fosse la soluzione non staresti così..


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> du palle air...
> se fosse la soluzione non staresti così..


forse do l'impressione di non stare bene, ma anche se non è quello che cerco, non sto affatto male.
conoscendomi, non essendo un uomo d'avventure, ho il terrore d'innamorarmi. questo lo ammetto.


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi state usando!!!
> Ti piacerebbe fossi il solo ad usare ma non e' cosi'!!!!
> Tu la usi per il sesso... lei ti usa per il sesso e come bella stampella per il suo matrimonio che va a naufragare...


ti credo ma...dimmi: perchè non mi dice la verità? perchè si ostina a farmi credere che va tutto bene?


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ti credo ma...dimmi: perchè non mi dice la verità? perchè si ostina a farmi credere che va tutto bene?


Marco tu sospetti, o speri che con il marito non vada bene come lei dice?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> forse do l'impressione di non stare bene, ma anche se non è quello che cerco, non sto affatto male.
> conoscendomi, non essendo un uomo d'avventure,* ho il terrore* *d'innamorarmi*. questo lo ammetto.












  ma ce l'hanno tutti air, caxxo credi???
tutti quelli che se la sono presi in del drè ce l'hanno!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ti credo ma...dimmi: perchè non mi dice la verità? perchè si ostina a farmi credere che va tutto bene?


Secondo me comunque fai un errore quando pensi di saperne più di lei sulla sua vita.


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Marco tu sospetti, o speri che *con il marito non vada bene come lei dice*?


no, mari'...lei dice che col marito va da dio! sono io che sospetto che non stiano così le cose, altrimenti non giustifico la mia presenza...la presenza degli amanti.


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Secondo me comunque fai un errore quando pensi di saperne più di lei sulla sua vita.


io mi ostino per il solo fatto che credo di ragionare con coerenza (azz, ora ho paura ad usare questo termine).
non si giustifica la presenza di un amante se il rapporto ufficiale è oro.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ti credo ma...dimmi: perchè non mi dice la verità? perchè si ostina a farmi credere che va tutto bene?


Ma Air, ma perche' lo dovrebbe dire a te? Sei suo amico? No. Suo confidente?No. Ha fiducia in te? Dubito.

Perche' ti dovrebbe far partecipe della sua vita privata, quando tu stesso dici che di lei non ti frega un tubo e non azzardi cenni di affettuosita' nei suoi confronti... sara' adultera ma mica e' completamente cujuna...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ti credo ma...dimmi: perchè non mi dice la verità? perchè si ostina a farmi credere che va tutto bene?


Perchè sa cosa rischia...e fino a che punto è disposta a rischiare...prova a metterla alla prova...a dirle che la cosa ti sta prendendo....secondo me sparisce come una meteora!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma Air, ma perche' lo dovrebbe dire a te? Sei suo amico? No. Suo confidente?No. Ha fiducia in te? Dubito.
> 
> Perche' ti dovrebbe far partecipe della sua vita privata, quando tu stesso dici che di lei non ti frega un tubo e non azzardi cenni di affettuosita' nei suoi confronti... sara' adultera ma mica e' completamente cujuna...


in verità molte cose di lei conosco. affettuosità? cazzolina, come ho già detto, ho trovato il suo punto debole (che in verità è quello di tante donne) e più che frasi, sms, telefonate mielose non le faccio...la sto facendo sentire puiù in alto che su un piedistallo...le sto facendo toccare il cielo con un dito...mi sto sforzando tanto, perchè io non sono così sdolcinato, di natura.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè sa cosa rischia...e fino a che punto è disposta a rischiare...prova a metterla alla prova...a dirle che la cosa ti sta prendendo....secondo me sparisce come una meteora!


già fatto: non sparisce.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> in verità molte cose di lei conosco. affettuosità? cazzolina, come ho già detto, ho trovato il suo punto debole (che in verità è quello di tante donne) e più che frasi, sms, telefonate mielose non le faccio...la sto facendo sentire puiù in alto che su un piedistallo...le sto facendo toccare il cielo con un dito...mi sto sforzando tanto, perchè io non sono così sdolcinato, di natura.


Allora Air... te li dico di cuore fai un attimino schifo...


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> io mi ostino per il solo fatto che credo di ragionare con coerenza (azz, ora ho paura ad usare questo termine).
> *non si giustifica la presenza di un amante se il rapporto ufficiale è oro*.


Questo è ciò che pensi tu, non è una regola universale.
Guarda che te lo dico perchè io stessa l'ho imparato sulla mia pelle.

E inoltre, che sia oro o meno, lei sceglie di dirti che è oro. E' un messaggio chiaro che ti lancia, con lacrime più o meno di coccodrillo.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora Air... te li dico di cuore fai un attimino schifo...


...un'attimino? guarda che non sto raccontando questa cosa con orgoglio, ma per avere supporto da voi. fossi orgoglioso e contento, sarei qui a sparare baggianate impersonando mr.perfect o pino...ma sono qui come Airforever. Come Marco.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito, ma chiedo a chi è stato traditore: come può un traditore essere geloso e avere paura che l'amante lo tradisca con qualcun'altro? Non è una contraddizione? O è sintomo di altro?


Tieni presente che, specie se anche il/la partner è a sua volta traditore/trice...si conosce la natura di chi si ha davanti...ed è difficile fidarsi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





FIDATI!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...un'attimino? guarda che non sto raccontando questa cosa con orgoglio, ma per avere supporto da voi. fossi orgoglioso e contento, sarei qui a sparare baggianate impersonando mr.perfect o pino...ma sono qui come Airforever. Come Marco.


Sine e io come Katia t'ho risposto...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...un'attimino? guarda che non sto raccontando questa cosa con orgoglio, ma per avere supporto da voi. fossi orgoglioso e contento, sarei qui a sparare baggianate impersonando mr.perfect o pino...ma sono qui come Airforever. Come Marco.



ma scusa un attimo io non ho capito.
cosa vuoi che ti si dica?
che hai ragione  a fare il pezzo di merda perchè lei è una stronza??


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa un attimo io non ho capito.
> cosa vuoi che ti si dica?
> che hai ragione a fare il pezzo di merda perchè lei è una stronza??


gioia, io non voglio essere assecondato, trattato come un pazzo che vuole la ragione a tutti i costi.
voglio anch'io confrontarmi con voi, avere vostri pareri ed opinioni, consigli. voglio riflettere, voglio imparare anche tramite le vostre esperienze, belle o brutte che siano. voglio capire la psiche umana, voglio capire il, perchè di tante incoerenze, voglio capire i traditori, i tradimenti...sono lezioni di vita.
so solo che per i traditori c'è sempre una parolina dolce...io che sono andato fuori di testa dopo un tradimento e dopo averla fatta inconsciamente d'amante...boh, sono confuso.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2008)

Onestamente Air che supporto ti aspetti? Io non lo supporto il tuo massacro... ti ho gia' consigliato di levarti di 'ulo alla sveltina... ma niente da far... peggio che mai!!!
E' assolutamente scorretto presentare il conto da pagare a una persona che manco era a quella cena... credo sia chiara come metafora...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente Air che supporto ti aspetti? Io non lo supporto il tuo massacro... ti ho gia' consigliato di levarti di 'ulo alla sveltina... ma niente da far... peggio che mai!!!
> E' assolutamente scorretto presentare il conto da pagare a una persona che manco era a quella cena... credo sia chiara come metafora...


onestamente air...cosa fai domani sera?


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> in verità molte cose di lei conosco. affettuosità? cazzolina, come ho già detto, ho trovato il suo punto debole (che in verità è quello di tante donne) e più che frasi, sms, telefonate mielose non le faccio...la sto facendo sentire puiù in alto che su un piedistallo...le sto facendo toccare il cielo con un dito...*mi sto sforzando tanto*, perchè io non sono così sdolcinato, di natura.


E se tutta questa macchinazione dal sapore vagamente rivendicativo alla fine non riuscisse a produrre i frutti sperati?
Cioè hai mai considerato che lei potrebbe prendere ciò che tu le dai (con tanto sforzo da parte tua), fare il pieno di ciò di cui ha bisogno e poi tanti saluti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Curioso vedere come un uomo che si mette nella classica posizione dell'amante come un'amante si comporti e si stia invischiando proprio mentre dice che se ne frega...


----------



## Old alesera (27 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, ma dipende dal contesto.
> 
> Se chi tradisce pensa a farsi una vita con l'amante correo, ovvio che ogni concreto sospetto di tradimento mandi questo convincimento (e il relativo progetto di vita) a quel paese, provocando sofferenza direi legittima, perché al di là del piano traditore - tradito, parliamo di una storia d'amore (tra traditore e suo correo) come tutte le altre...
> 
> ...


la mia ex era stragelosa....ed io come un cretino ci sono cascato...sono stato fedele...ho avuto anche buone occasioni di iniziare una bella storia e PUFF ho perso tutto...ben mi sta


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> gioia, io non voglio essere assecondato, trattato come un pazzo che vuole la ragione a tutti i costi.
> voglio anch'io confrontarmi con voi, avere vostri pareri ed opinioni, consigli. voglio riflettere, voglio imparare anche tramite le vostre esperienze, belle o brutte che siano. voglio capire la psiche umana, voglio capire il, perchè di tante incoerenze, voglio capire i traditori, i tradimenti...sono lezioni di vita.
> so solo che per i traditori c'è sempre una parolina dolce...io che sono andato fuori di testa dopo un tradimento e dopo averla fatta inconsciamente d'amante...boh, sono confuso.


Mi fai venire in mente una volta che presi una multa perchè ad un incrocio quello davanti svoltò pur avendo la freccia per la svolta rossa e gli andai dietro...appena dopo la curva pattuglia dei vigili e paletta...
mia giustificazione..ehhh, ma andavo dietro a quello davanti e manco ci ho guardato...
Risposta dell'agente: Ma se lui andava dentro a un pozzo lei lo seguiva anche lì?


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> onestamente air...cosa fai domani sera?


dovrò lavorare, stasera.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E se tutta questa macchinazione dal sapore vagamente rivendicativo alla fine non riuscisse a produrre i frutti sperati?
> Cioè hai mai considerato che lei potrebbe prendere ciò che tu le dai (con tanto sforzo da parte tua), fare il pieno di ciò di cui ha bisogno e poi tanti saluti?


Si, si, l'ho considerato...e andrà a finire proprio così. Problemi suoi. Se fa il pieno con me è perchè non riesce, non vuole fare il pieno col marito...e sarà condannata a vita a tradire...ma non sono affari miei.
Air


----------



## Old unodinoi (27 Aprile 2008)

Probabilmente sono troppo "rozzo" per capire ma ... cazzo Air non si può trattare così una donna!
Se decidi di stare con lei, per un'ora, mezza giornata, una notte, un week end ... lei è la tua Regina. Sia prima che dopo lei è la tua Regina.
Che cosa sono queste considerazioni falso-moraliste? Se te la trombi lei è la tua Regina se no lasciala perdere e non giudicarla.
E se ti usa solo come vibratore vuol dire che hai un bel cazzo ma quanto a testa non le piaci!!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Probabilmente sono troppo "rozzo" per capire ma ... cazzo Air non si può trattare così una donna!
> Se decidi di stare con lei, per un'ora, mezza giornata, una notte, un week end ... lei è la tua Regina. Sia prima che dopo lei è la tua Regina.
> Che cosa sono queste considerazioni falso-moraliste? Se te la trombi lei è la tua Regina se no lasciala perdere e non giudicarla.
> E se ti usa solo come vibratore vuol dire che hai un bel cazzo ma quanto a testa non le piaci!!


...sono in una totale confusione...perdonami-perdonatemi eventuali assurdità che scrivo.
Lo so, qui sono io che scrivo e quindi complimenti e/o rimproveri (giustissimi, quest'ultimi) vengono attribuiti a me. Valuto solo che lei sta tradendo e non ti nego che mi sarebbe piaciuto maggiormente che tu iniziassi il tuo post con: "Cazzo, ma non può trattare così un uomo!" Oppure, se sei del parere che io sia il suo vibratore: "Cazzo, ma non può trattare così un uomo"!...come vedi, la stessa cosa.
Invece sono io che la sto trattando "male". Lei mi garba un casino, ma non ritengo Regina chi non mi ritiene Re.
Secondo me (e lo dico dopo alcuni sms ed una telefonata di poco fa), si sta innamorando (forse è una parolono grossa, detta dopo un mese...ma voglio rendere l'idea).
Un abbraccio, e continua anche tu, se ti fa piacere a dire la tua. Grazie.
Marco


----------



## Old lele51 (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ottima domanda che fa riflettere, la tua.
> Mi sta capitando con questa donna che tradisce il marito ed ha un alto livello di gelosia (CAMBIA PROPRIO ESPRESSIONE ANCHE IN VOLTO...quindi non credo che finga d'esserlo) quando mi vede parlare con altre fanciulle.
> Poi, sai cara Giusy: ricevere e peggio che dare...lei sta tradendo...ma non le garberebbe che io (ma a nche il marito) la "tradissi"...
> Air


Questo ci fa riflettere su quanto egoista può essere una persona... anche se vive nel torto e fa male ad altri no è in grado di sopportare la stessa medicina...
un abbraccio, Lele


----------



## Old lele51 (27 Aprile 2008)

E come colofone, l'amante geloso/a e il primo a percepire che il suo rapporto è superficiale e non longevo... insomma un patchwork...
Lele


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Secondo me comunque fai un errore quando pensi di saperne più di lei sulla sua vita.


 

è la consueta arroganza degli amanti!

Air, chiedi un crash course a Alesera...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> io mi ostino per il solo fatto che credo di ragionare con coerenza (azz, ora ho paura ad usare questo termine).
> non si giustifica la presenza di un amante se il rapporto ufficiale è oro.


 
ma chi lo dice, dove sta scritto.

Lo penso sempre, e non prendetela come una critica, ma come una constatazione.

Chi non è sposato (vale anche per le convivenze, che NON sono la stessa cosa di un matrimonio, specie se di lunga/media durata) non comprende ASSOLUTAMENTE il senso, il valore, e le conseguenze dello status delle persone sposate.

Azzardo: chi non è sposato non sa nemmeno COSA VERAMENTE E' il tradimento.

Il tradimento in un fidanzamento è doloroso, ma gli manca la quadrifonia di un tradimento in un MATRIMONIO.

E' proprio un tipo di esperienza di vita che manca, e si sente.

Da lì nascono MILIONI di fraintendimenti (tutti con conseguenze dolorose, of course...).

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...un'attimino? guarda che non sto raccontando questa cosa con orgoglio, ma per avere supporto da voi. fossi orgoglioso e contento, sarei qui a sparare baggianate impersonando mr.perfect o pino...ma sono qui come Airforever. Come Marco.


 
e questo lo sappiamo e ti vogliamo bene.

Pero' figliolo tu non è che ti stai applicando tanto...qualunque cosa ti diciamo, e te la stiamo dicendo in stereo, te rimbalza 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Cerco di rispondere con pazienza perchè sono davvero arrabbiata con te, Air.
Il tuo atteggiamento da "gran bastardo" è, appunto, un atteggiamento: trattare male la tipa in questione che, per carità, santa non è, ma non è detto che si meriti questo trattamento, parlare male di lei, denigrare in suo corpo dicendo di usarlo per tuo piacere, altro non è che un modo per difendersi, per mettersi al riparo da eventuali debolezze.
Tu, tradito, stai avendo la possibilità di dimostrare a te stesso che sei capace di vivere una storia di sesso senza coinvolgimenti che andrebbero a mettere a rischio la corazza che ti sei costruito. E sai cosa ti dico, anche il tuo volere una ragazza seria, pulita, è qualcosa che dici a te stesso per poi avere la possibilità di piangerti addosso quando non conosci ragazze così e di giustificare il tuo rapporto con donne impegnate.
Fai parte anche tu degli uomini confusi, addolorati per il modo in cui trattano le donne, desiderosi di amare certo, ma che sfiga, non capitano mai le donne giuste!
Beh io dico che è arrivato il momento di tirar fuori la personalità e abbi un pò di consapevolezza: se decidi di portare avanti questa storia non lamentarti di nulla, non porti domande, vivila come un amante non come un innamorato timoroso che giustifica a se stesso e agli altri il suo lento procedere verso il sentimento, che vede la signora in questione e si chiede "Come mai piange?". E se fosse senso di colpa? Non è affar tuo, dal momento che non le vuoi bene, anzi, dici che la stai usando....
Air, fai l'uomo.


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *ma chi lo dice, dove sta scritto.*
> 
> Lo penso sempre, e non prendetela come una critica, ma come una constatazione.
> 
> ...


...quindi vuoi dire che anche se si è nell'oro si può tradire? Scusa, ma non capisco e quindi ti chiedo il perchè...
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Probabilmente sono troppo "rozzo" per capire ma ... cazzo Air non si può trattare così una donna!
> Se decidi di stare con lei, per un'ora, mezza giornata, una notte, un week end ... lei è la tua Regina. Sia prima che dopo lei è la tua Regina.
> Che cosa sono queste considerazioni falso-moraliste? Se te la trombi lei è la tua Regina se no lasciala perdere e non giudicarla.
> E se ti usa solo come vibratore vuol dire che hai un bel cazzo ma quanto a testa non le piaci!!


E' la prima volta che concordo pienamente con te!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e questo lo sappiamo e ti vogliamo bene.
> 
> *Pero' figliolo tu non è che ti stai applicando tanto...qualunque cosa ti diciamo, e te la stiamo dicendo in stereo, te rimbalza
> 
> ...


*Rileggi tutto!!!​*


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' la prima volta che concordo pienamente con te!


 
...questa è la 'sindrome della donna'...ovvero, quando fai sentire importante una donna, quando si dice che una donna non dovrebbe subire certe cose...zakkate che si fa colpo e si ottiene il plauso (mi riferisco a ciò che ha postato unodinoi) della donna stessa...è quel che sto facendo con la tizia...né più né meno...ed infatti faccio colpo ed ho tutta la sua approvazione...se le dicessi che mi sta usando e che è poco seria col marito, dovrei scordarmela.
Eggià, sono io che la sto trattando male, che la sto usando...
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...questa è la 'sindrome della donna'...ovvero, quando fai sentire importante una donna, quando si dice che una donna non dovrebbe subire certe cose...zakkate che si fa colpo e si ottiene il plauso (mi riferisco a ciò che ha postato unodinoi) della donna stessa...è quel che sto facendo con la tizia...né più né meno...ed infatti faccio colpo ed ho tutta la sua approvazione...se le dicessi che mi sta usando e che è poco seria col marito, dovrei scordarmela.
> Eggià, sono io che la sto trattando male, che la sto usando...
> Air


Air forse hai qualche problema di comprensione dei testi scritti...
Nessuno ha detto che la tua amante è una brava ragazza... ma tutti che tu sei usato esattamente come stai usando, ma che è indegno usare una persona e contemporaneamente disprezzarla illudendosi di salvare se stessi!

Figurati che personalmente mai ho usato il termine "far sentire una regina" perché mai vorrei essere considerata tale io sono per ...la repubblica... e sempre ho voluto un rapporto paritario..


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...quindi vuoi dire che anche se si è nell'oro si può tradire? Scusa, ma non capisco e quindi ti chiedo il perchè...
> Air


 
se solo i matrimoni a pezzi RICHIEDESSERO il tradimento, credi, non ci sarebbe un solo adulterio al mondo.....

E' esattamente il contrario. L'oro stanca e annoia e si tradisce PERCHE' ad un certo punto ci si sabota.

La necessità di cambiare ci impone varie scelte, non tutte brillanti, e il tradimento è una delle MENO brillanti ma ahime' anche delle piu' frequenti.....

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...questa è la 'sindrome della donna'...ovvero, quando fai sentire importante una donna, quando si dice che una donna non dovrebbe subire certe cose...zakkate che si fa colpo e si ottiene il plauso (mi riferisco a ciò che ha postato unodinoi) della donna stessa...è quel che sto facendo con la tizia...né più né meno...ed infatti faccio colpo ed ho tutta la sua approvazione...se le dicessi che mi sta usando e che è poco seria col marito, dovrei scordarmela.
> Eggià, sono io che la sto trattando male, che la sto usando...
> Air


Marco, con la tipa puoi farci quel che ti pare, prenderla davanti di dietro, di sopra di sotto...ma non è quello il punto!
Dici che vuoi solo esprimere quel che senti, quel che suscita questa storia in te...ma questo lo sai dal secondo post che hai scritto al riguardo, che è una storia leggera, non certamente quella risolutiva a livello affettivo, che ti potrà al massimo un pò incasinare la vita...e stop...
Hai ribadito che chissenefrega se incasini o puoi incasinare la vita a lei...ok!
Hai ribadito che non vorresti mai una simile donna come compagna, che le dai quello che ti chiede...sesso e un pò di venerazione...ok!
Ma non puoi cercare qui giustificazioni, non con noi, non con te stesso...per questo quello che stona è il denigrare tu per primo la sciura...che ti sta dando quello che ora tu cerchi...un'alternativa a Federica...comprensibile eh, per carità...ma o per quello la prendi e almeno non la illudi (non far agli altri..etc etc...) o cerchi di capire se c'è altro...ma sempre senza raccontartela eh!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ... se le dicessi che mi sta usando e che è poco seria col marito, dovrei scordarmela.
> Eggià, sono io che la sto trattando male, che la sto usando...
> Air


 
a me non pare affatto che UNODINOI abbia detto questo, rileggi!!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Air forse hai qualche problema di comprensione dei testi scritti...
> Nessuno ha detto che la tua amante è una brava ragazza... ma tutti che tu sei usato esattamente come stai usando, ma che è indegno usare una persona e contemporaneamente disprezzarla illudendosi di salvare se stessi!
> 
> Figurati che personalmente mai ho usato il termine "far sentire una regina" perché mai vorrei essere considerata tale io sono per ...la repubblica... e sempre ho voluto un rapporto paritario..


P/R, io dico solo che la disprezzo perchè sono contro i tradimenti e le menzogne...ma lei non sta tradendo me, capisci? Il disprezzo nei suoi confronti lo dovrebbe avere solo suo marito...ma quest'ultimo non sa.

Io non voglio salvare me stesso: ho solo scelto (e dico scelto...non faccio come i traditori che non ammettono di scegliere di tradire) di non accollarmi problemi che sono i miei e, in attesa di conoscere una fanciulla con la quale condividrere seriamente le innumerevoli gioie della vita, approfitto di queste compagne occasionali che ho.

Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, io dico solo che la disprezzo perchè sono contro i tradimenti e le menzogne...ma lei non sta tradendo me, capisci? Il disprezzo nei suoi confronti lo dovrebbe avere solo suo marito...ma quest'ultimo non sa.
> 
> Io non voglio salvare me stesso: ho solo scelto (e dico scelto...non faccio come i traditori che non ammettono di scegliere di tradire) di non accollarmi problemi che sono i miei e, in attesa di conoscere una fanciulla con la quale condividrere seriamente le innumerevoli gioie della vita, approfitto di queste compagne occasionali che ho.
> 
> Air


Ma tu vorresti condividere la vita con una donna che ti dicesse di essere stata amante per risolvere le proprie tensioni sessuali indifferente a chi gliele risolveva ...al tradimento di cui era complice ...al dolore che avrebbe potuto causare a un uomo ...alla possibilità di essere corresponsabile della distruzione di una famiglia ...senza provare alcun sentimento per quell'uomo a cui però diceva dolcezze per ricavarne sesso?



Vediamo se così capisci?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> no, mari'...lei dice che col marito va da dio! sono io che sospetto che non stiano così le cose, altrimenti non giustifico la mia presenza...la presenza degli amanti.


la fai troppo semplice....se semplicemente ti mente perchè non vuole ammettere il fallimento della sua vita amtrimoniale?


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu vorresti condividere la vita con una donna che ti dicesse di essere stata amante per risolvere le proprie tensioni sessuali indifferente a chi gliele risolveva ...al tradimento di cui era complice ...al dolore che avrebbe potuto causare a un uomo ...alla possibilità di essere corresponsabile della distruzione di una famiglia ...senza provare alcun sentimento per quell'uomo a cui però diceva dolcezze per ricavarne sesso?
> 
> 
> 
> Vediamo se così capisci?


P/R...sono in palla...non capisco un tubo. Sono ko.
Io non mi preoccupo della sua situazione, come il tradito non dovrebbe incolpare l'amante, bensì solo il traditore...lo so, non è la risposta alal tua domanda...stacco un po' perchè mi fuma il cervello...sempre che me ne sia rimasto un briciolo


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la fai troppo semplice....se semplicemente ti mente perchè non vuole ammettere il fallimento della sua vita amtrimoniale?


 
Che me lo dica...io non sono nessuno per lei, ma non ho mai mangiato nessuno...tanto ci sono arrivato anch'io sul fatto che le cose non vanno bene quanto lei dice..a meno che non sia un bigamo (s dice così al femminile?
marco


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Che me lo dica...io non sono nessuno per lei, ma non ho mai mangiato nessuno...tanto ci sono arrivato anch'io sul fatto che le cose non vanno bene quanto lei dice..a meno che non sia un bigamo (s dice così al femminile?
> marco


marco, semplicemente la signora in questione non ammette che la sua vita matrimoniale non è da mulino bianco nemmeno con se stessa....io non so se tu sei mai stato sposato o meno....ma non è facile scendere dall'altare col convincimento che sarà per sempre e scoprire dopo del tempo....che non è così....è un fallimento, un progetto che va a rotoli, un palazzo che hai iniziato a costruire che crolla....non è semplice da accettare....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> marco, semplicemente la signora in questione non ammette che la sua vita matrimoniale non è da mulino bianco nemmeno con se stessa....io non so se tu sei mai stato sposato o meno....ma non è facile scendere dall'altare col convincimento che sarà per sempre e scoprire dopo del tempo....che non è così....è un fallimento, un progetto che va a rotoli, un palazzo che hai iniziato a costruire che crolla....non è semplice da accettare....


Emma, ma tu vivi ancora con tuo marito? Ed hai un amante?


----------



## Old Confù (27 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Probabilmente sono troppo "rozzo" per capire ma ... cazzo Air non si può trattare così una donna!
> Se decidi di stare con lei, per un'ora, mezza giornata, una notte, un week end ... lei è la tua Regina. Sia prima che dopo lei è la tua Regina.
> Che cosa sono queste considerazioni falso-moraliste? Se te la trombi lei è la tua Regina se no lasciala perdere e non giudicarla.
> E se ti usa solo come vibratore vuol dire che hai un bel cazzo ma quanto a testa non le piaci!!


eh mio caro l'ho detto che ti stai addolcendo un pò troppo nei giudizi!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Emma, ma tu vivi ancora con tuo marito? Ed hai un amante?


si....no


----------



## Old blondie (27 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma chi lo dice, dove sta scritto.
> 
> Lo penso sempre, e non prendetela come una critica, ma come una constatazione.
> 
> ...


 
Domanda: e chi è stato sposato e poi si è divorziato, e ha avuto la fortuna di ricominciare una convivenza con un'altra persona....sa cosa vuol dire il tradimento?
che peso può dare al tradimento? lo stesso peso che dava nel periodo in cui era sposato?


----------



## Old blondie (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...questa è la 'sindrome della donna'...ovvero, *quando fai sentire importante una donna*, quando si dice che una donna non dovrebbe subire certe cose...zakkate che si fa colpo e si ottiene il plauso (mi riferisco a ciò che ha postato unodinoi) della donna stessa...*è quel che sto facendo con la tizia*...*né più né meno...ed infatti faccio colpo ed ho tutta la sua approvazione...se le dicessi che mi sta usando e che è poco seria col marito, dovrei scordarmela.*
> Eggià, sono io che la sto trattando male, che la sto usando...
> Air


 
Secondo me...forse lei non mente qunado dice che la sua storia matrimoniale è simile a quelle del "Mulino Bianco". Sotto molti aspetti sarà ancora una bella storia d'amore....
Ma manca qualcosa. Che cosa?
Credo che manchi l'adrenalina tipica del corteggiamento o di una storia d'amore agli arbori, il piacere di sentirsi avidamente desiderata, il gusto di vedere l'altro che ti divora con gli occhi e con uno sguardo ti fa sentire bellissima e attraente...
forse è quello che manca al matrimonio della signora che frequenti.
E lo cerca in te....

(o in altri...)


----------



## Old blondie (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Se sull'amante si investe, la gelosia ci sta tutta. Ci sta perchè in realtà quello/a non è l'amante, ma l'amore....
> Se sull'amante uno/a non investe ed è comunque geloso/a.... beh si è coglioni o profondamente egoisti....


quoto


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Domanda: e chi è stato sposato e poi si è divorziato, e *ha avuto la fortuna di ricominciare una convivenza* con un'altra persona....sa cosa vuol dire il tradimento?
> che peso può dare al tradimento? lo stesso peso che dava nel periodo in cui era sposato?


 
Saro' retriva ma DUBITO fortemente che una nuova convivenza dopo un matrimonio sia - nella maggioranza dei casi (fortunatamente ci saranno eccezioni...ma non ne conosco, di persona) - una FORTUNA e non un mero ripiego....lapidatemi pure 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Secondo me...forse lei non mente qunado dice che la sua storia matrimoniale è simile a quelle del "Mulino Bianco". Sotto molti aspetti sarà ancora una bella storia d'amore....
> Ma manca qualcosa. Che cosa?
> *Credo che manchi l'adrenalina tipica del corteggiamento o di una storia d'amore agli arbori, il piacere di sentirsi avidamente desiderata, il gusto di vedere l'altro che ti divora con gli occhi e con uno sguardo ti fa sentire bellissima e attraente...*
> forse è quello che manca al matrimonio della signora che frequenti.
> ...


 
che naturalmente in realtà durano in eterno....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Secondo me...forse lei non mente qunado dice che la sua storia matrimoniale è simile a quelle del "Mulino Bianco". Sotto molti aspetti sarà ancora una bella storia d'amore....
> *Ma manca qualcosa.* Che cosa?
> *Credo che manchi l'adrenalina tipica del corteggiamento o di una storia d'amore agli arbori, il piacere di sentirsi avidamente desiderata, il gusto di vedere l'altro che ti divora con gli occhi e con uno sguardo ti fa sentire bellissima e attraente...*
> *forse è quello che manca al matrimonio della signora che frequenti.*
> ...


...allora non è proprio una storia simile a quelle del "Mulino Bianco"...se manca qualcosa...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Poco fa mi ha messaggiato: è in un centro commerciale con la figlia. Mi sono fatto i cazzi miei e le ho solo scritto che, visto che è rinchiusa per tutta la settimana, al lavoro, mi sembrava ingenuo trascorrere una domenica (qui tra l'altro è piuttosto sereno e caldo) chiusa in un centro commerciale...ma ho sudato 7 camicie per evitare di chiederle dove c...o è il marito...non volevo eventualmente ferirla...
Air


----------



## Old blondie (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...allora non è proprio una storia simile a quelle del "Mulino Bianco"...se manca qualcosa...


 
Chi ha storie decennali mi lapidi pure e mi smentisca...
ma io credo che in ogni storia d'amore,  quella componente (tutto ciò che comporta emotivamente un nuovo corteggiamento) con il tempo cambierà per dare posto ad altro....

e (a mio parere) sono ugualmente belle storie d'amore...


----------



## Old blondie (27 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Saro' retriva ma DUBITO fortemente che una nuova convivenza dopo un matrimonio sia - nella maggioranza dei casi (fortunatamente ci saranno eccezioni...ma non ne conosco, di persona) - una FORTUNA e non un mero ripiego....lapidatemi pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
perchè ripiego? 
(la mia è pura curiosità...non sono sposata e quindi sono domande puramente curiose)
se una persona ha scoperto di aver sposato una persona con cui non funzionava e poi ha trovato la persona giusta...non è fortuna?


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Chi ha storie decennali mi lapidi pure e mi smentisca...
> ma io credo che in ogni storia d'amore, quella componente (tutto ciò che comporta emotivamente un nuovo corteggiamento) con il tempo cambierà per dare posto ad altro....
> 
> e (a mio parere) sono ugualmente belle storie d'amore...


...la cosa brutta, pessima è che queste persone che ricercano nuove emozioni...le ricercheranno finché vivranno...se poi c'è qualche "buco"...figuriamoci se verrà tappato dal partner...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Poco fa mi ha messaggiato: è in un centro commerciale con la figlia. Mi sono fatto i cazzi miei e le ho solo scritto che, visto che è rinchiusa per tutta la settimana, al lavoro, mi sembrava ingenuo trascorrere una domenica (qui tra l'altro è piuttosto sereno e caldo) chiusa in un centro commerciale...ma ho sudato 7 camicie per evitare di chiederle dove c...o è il marito...non volevo eventualmente ferirla...
> Air


tu ti sei innamorato, marco bello....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> perchè ripiego?
> (la mia è pura curiosità...non sono sposata e quindi sono domande puramente curiose)
> se una persona ha scoperto di aver sposato una persona con cui non funzionava e poi ha trovato la persona giusta...non è fortuna?


E' fortuna, ma...bisognerebbe anche cogliere questa fortuna e, tirandosi via la paglia dal sedere, sudando le fatidiche 7 camicie, fare delle scelte e non tener comodamente il piede in due scarpe...


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> perchè ripiego?
> (la mia è pura curiosità...non sono sposata e quindi sono domande puramente curiose)
> se una persona ha scoperto di aver sposato una persona con cui non funzionava e poi ha trovato la persona giusta...non è fortuna?


Se la trova certo che è fortuna !!!! Il punto è che ci si attacca così profondamente alle proprie abitudini che diviene davvero difficile accettare un altro, rinunciare alla propria libertà per un'altra persona...


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> perchè ripiego?
> (la mia è pura curiosità...non sono sposata e quindi sono domande puramente curiose)
> se una persona ha scoperto di aver sposato una persona con cui non funzionava e poi ha trovato la persona giusta...non è fortuna?


Ma il peso di un matrimonio fallito è spesso insopportabile... in ogni caso non si può vivere un nuovo rapporto con serenità, come se lo si stesse vivendo per la prima volta.... Ci vuole tanto coraggio, credo...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu ti sei innamorato, marco bello....


Come forse ho già accennato, io non sono come i personaggi dello spettacolo che si fidanzano, si lasciano, si rifidanzano...come nulla fosse, senza sensibilità.
Ammetto che quando punto una fanciulla è perchè mi piace...anche questa donna mi intriga un casino.
Ma non riesco ad innamorarmi di una così: destabilizza, è instabile e...potesse essere mia, solo mia, tra qualche anno si tromberebbe un'altro perchè troverebbe "buchi" anche in me...in tutti!
Basta essere cornuto. Basta. Ho già prodotto, ho già il callo.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> perchè ripiego?
> (la mia è pura curiosità...non sono sposata e quindi sono domande puramente curiose)
> se una persona ha scoperto di aver sposato una persona con cui non funzionava e poi ha trovato la persona giusta...non è fortuna?


 
secondo me c'è una forte dose d'ingenuità romantica dietro questo concetto.

Il matrimonio non andrebbe vissuto come un turbine di romanticismo ("ci incontrammo e ci sposamo") ma come un cammino progettuale SERIO nel quale uno si imbarca a ragion veduta, possibilmente DOPO aver sperimentato un po' nel campo delle relazioni ed essersi "tolto" eventuali sfizi.

Mettere su un progetto di questa portata significa una bella dose di realismo e un impegno che merita un certo sforzo da entrambe le parti.

E difatto di solito è così: non a caso chi arriva sposato qui ha delle realtà abbastanza costruite, con figli, impegni progettuali, ben diverse da chi convive o è solo fidanzato. Si parla anche in modo diverso, se noti.

Ovvio che ogni progetto, anche il piu' bello e funzionale, puo' fallire: è umano.

Ed è auspicabile che chi rimane solo possa ritrovare un compagno, per carità.

Ma dubito che si ricrei QUEL tipo di progettualità. Sono fasi della vita troppo diverse, e ci si porta dietro dei vissuti (spesso figli, ex mogli, ex parenti, ex suoceri) che rendono quanto meno problematica la FAVOLA PERFETTA cui invece anacronisticamente quasi tutti i separati sembrano aspirare...(pensa a Frastornata quando dice....NON VEDO L'ORA DI INCONTRARE IL VERO AMORE, dopo che ha devastato due famiglie senza peraltro ottenerne, come di solito accade, una terza....).

Ma è solo la mia opinione, poi c'è chi dice ci sono magnifiche terze, quarte famiglie.

Io da buona torinese con i piedi per terra continuo fortemente a dubitare che siano piu' di complicati pastiche... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2008)

Air mi sta innervosendo...


----------



## Old blondie (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...la cosa brutta, pessima è che queste persone che ricercano nuove emozioni...le ricercheranno finché vivranno...se poi c'è qualche "buco"...figuriamoci se verrà tappato dal partner...


 

no...non credo verrà tappato dal partner....
credo che il partner rappresenti qualcosa di diverso, e non può dare le emozioni del  primo corteggiamento....pur essendo una persona eccezionale...


Ma sai quanti uomini mi hanno rivolto lo sguardo da pesce lesso e ci provavano e poi venivo  sapere che avevano una moglie meravigliosa e dei bei figlioli?
Mi è venuto in mente un bel ragazzo che passeggiava vicino al piscina del villaggio turistico dove soggiornavo...
continuava a passare vicino alla mia sdraio e mi guardava. L'ho guardato e mi ha sorriso. Poi l'ho beccato al ristorante con la mogliettina e il bimbo.
Appena sono andata al buffet, questo si alza dal suo tavolo e viene verso le insalate e mi lancia uno sguardo eloquente e mi  saluta, io ero pietrificata per tanta sfacciataggine....


in spiaggia ho fatto amicizia con la moglie...e mi è stato alla larga!
alla facciazza sua!
e la moglie era una persona splendida e completamente ignara degli sguardi di fuoco del marito....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Come forse ho già accennato, io non sono come i personaggi dello spettacolo che si fidanzano, si lasciano, si rifidanzano...come nulla fosse, senza sensibilità.
> Ammetto che quando punto una fanciulla è perchè mi piace...anche questa donna mi intriga un casino.
> Ma non riesco ad innamorarmi di una così: destabilizza, è instabile e...potesse essere mia, solo mia, tra qualche anno si tromberebbe un'altro perchè troverebbe "buchi" anche in me...in tutti!
> Basta essere cornuto. Basta. Ho già prodotto, ho già il callo.


non è che tu decidi di non innamorarti e il cuore fa quello che dici tu, eh?
dai baci perugina : il cuore ha le sue ragioni che la ragione non conosce.....


----------



## Old blondie (27 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non è che tu decidi di non innamorarti e il cuore fa quello che dici tu, eh?
> dai baci perugina : il cuore ha le sue ragioni che la ragione non conosce.....


 
infatti...occhio...
è irrazionale...non puoi comandarlo a tuo piacimento...


cmq...anche io ho il campanellino che attira gli impegnati....una tragedia...e alcuni sono davvero affascinanti, mannaggia....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air mi sta innervosendo...


Vieni che ci fumiamo una sigaretta omeopatica...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vieni che ci fumiamo una sigaretta omeopatica...


No vieni tu qua che ci fumiamo una sigaretta simpatica... c'e' il sole, caldo... cannone e birrino... vedi come ti sentirai meglio...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vieni che ci fumiamo una sigaretta omeopatica...


 
egoisti...senza offrire......


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> infatti...occhio...
> è irrazionale...non puoi comandarlo a tuo piacimento...
> 
> 
> cmq...anche io ho il campanellino che attira gli impegnati....una tragedia...e alcuni sono davvero affascinanti, mannaggia....


Si può comandare....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No vieni tu qua che ci fumiamo una sigaretta simpatica... c'e' il sole, caldo... cannone e birrino... vedi come ti sentirai meglio...


...si, poi però ci vai tu a lavorare, stasera...
...verò con KLM (la tua preferita)...
...e sono talmente negativo che il cielo si oscurerà ed inizierà a nevicare...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si può comandare....


 
no giusy non si può.....fidati....se lo puoi comandare non è cuore e non è amore


----------



## Old blondie (27 Aprile 2008)

stasera lavori?


----------



## Old blondie (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si può comandare....


 
come? io...non so...neanche con tutte le forze del mondo...
posso cercare di evitare e non vedere la persona, ma questo è ben diverso dal controllare un sentimento...anche perchè  poi torna lì...preopotente...e irrazionale...


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no giusy non si può.....fidati....se lo puoi comandare non è cuore e non è amore


Lo sapete già, io credo fermamente nella nostra volontà.
Io mi sono imposta di non perdere la testa per un uomo e ci sono riuscita. Basta non dare la possibilità ai sentimenti di prendere il sopravvento. Parlo ovviamente di situazioni in cui già si sa in partenza come finirà....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> stasera lavori?


dici a me? si avrò una napoli da effettuare...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...si, poi però ci vai tu a lavorare, stasera...
> ...verò con KLM (la tua preferita)...
> ...e sono talmente negativo che il cielo si oscurerà ed inizierà a nevicare...


Ottimo appena sali dai un cazzotto in pieno iso alla hostess o stuard... cosi' per simpatia...
Fregatene a casa abbiamo positivita' da vendere... stai fino a mercoledi' che ci vendiamo al miglior offerente al Queen's Day...


----------



## Old blondie (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> dici a me? si avrò una napoli da effettuare...


 
....salutami il golfo....



...fai un lavoro bellissimo....


----------



## Old Holly (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si può comandare....



Non si può... non quando ci s'innamora veramente, l'amore non c'entra niente con la razionalità, si perde completamente il controllo su noi stessi, si diventa un'altra persona...


----------



## Old alesera (27 Aprile 2008)

*....*

invece nel mio caso secondo voi come è andata?

la mia ex era parecchio gelosa....

io alternavo rabbia ma cercavo sempre poi con la dolcezza  di non ridurmi solo al sesso...tipo organizzando visite ginecologiche, regalini e pensieri dolci....ma poi alla fine sono scoppiato!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> dici a me? si avrò una napoli da effettuare...


 
ti ordino il sole?


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> ....salutami il golfo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...fai un lavoro bellissimo....


 
...non conosco il Sig. Golfo ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ma te lo saluterò volentieri...
E' un lavoro come tanti...ma quando mi trovo lassù, sono l'uomo più felice di questo mondo...tutto sembra piccino piccino, la prospettiva visiva di madre terra è diversa...si gusta di più...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti ordino il sole?


Non ho ancora in mano METAR e TAF e non so che condi-meteo ci saranno stasera laggiù...non dirmi che sta piovendo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non ho ancora in mano METAR e TAF e non so che condi-meteo ci saranno stasera laggiù...non dirmi che sta piovendo...


mi affaccio...capri si vede,posillipo idem.....un po' di vento ma c'è il sole.....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

...ottimo e abbondante...per le 22 circa sarò li...ora più, ora meno...quando arrivo, arrivo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ottimo e abbondante...per le 22 circa sarò li...ora più, ora meno...quando arrivo, arrivo...


non garantisco fino alle 22.....falli atterrare in orario ti prego.....


----------



## Old blondie (27 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> invece nel mio caso secondo voi come è andata?
> 
> *la mia ex era parecchio gelosa....*
> 
> io alternavo rabbia ma cercavo sempre poi con la dolcezza di non ridurmi solo al sesso...tipo organizzando visite ginecologiche, regalini e pensieri dolci....ma poi alla fine sono scoppiato!


 
azzardo: 
...forse per egoismo?
(tenendo conto di come sono andate poi le cose....!)


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> secondo me c'è una forte dose d'ingenuità romantica dietro questo concetto.
> 
> Il matrimonio non andrebbe vissuto come un turbine di romanticismo ("ci incontrammo e ci sposamo") ma come un cammino progettuale SERIO nel quale uno si imbarca a ragion veduta, possibilmente DOPO aver sperimentato un po' nel campo delle relazioni ed essersi "tolto" eventuali sfizi.
> 
> ...


Sai che non condivido molto questa tua valutazione da Pietro fulminato sulla via di Damasco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Capisco che si possano rivalutare certi momenti familiari, che si possa accettare la via del tranquillo e sicuro, del ponderato, delle piccole gioie...ma è UN modo di vivere il matrimonio, di vivere l'amore...non è IL modo "giusto" per antonomasia.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si può arrivare a quelle conclusioni, a quella visione per la consapevolezza raggiunta, così come la stessa consapevolezza di sè può portare a rivivere in modo diverso un matrimonio che magari non ha funzionato, che magari ha portato alla negazione dell'amore stesso...

Non sempre i separati/divorziati vivono nell'illusione dell'amore perfetto, anzi, proprio per la passata esperienza vivono con più disincanto il nuovo amore, la nuova storia...ma quando nonostante quel disincanto arrivano a rivivere appieno una storia, ci credono davvero...

Come sempre, in u n caso e nell'altro, l'importante sarebbe non raccontarsela e tenere sempre gli occhi ben aperti, ma guardando soprattutto dentro di noi!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sai che non condivido molto questa tua valutazione da *Pietro* fulminato sulla via di Damasco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ERA PAOLO!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Poi ti rispondo, buona cena!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2008)

sempre per Fedy:

mappercarità, la speranza è l'ultima a morire, ovvio che chi si trova solo spera sempre nell'amore. E io auguro a tutti amore e felicità, o almeno serenità.

Ma il mio discorso era proprio diverso. Non penso le seconde volte possano essere COME il matrimonio originario, troppa acqua è passata sotto i ponti, si ha una diversa percezione...e forse, credo, una diversa potenzialità a mettersi in gioco al 150 % come si fa la prima volta...quando si è giovani, e ci si impegna in una vita del tutto nuovo, nei figli, etc.

Lo si pensa, nelle fasi della scoperta di un possibile nuovo amore, ma poi secondo me ci si accorge che non sarebbe così....sarebbe tutto piu' fragile, o forse solo piu' disincantato, proprio perché , come dici tu, inesorabilmente piu' consapevole.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Addos (27 Aprile 2008)

*Mi dissocio*

Non sono geloso nè di mia moglie , nè dell' amante , anzi mi ecciterei a sentire storie di amori con altri uomini.


----------



## Old casa71 (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito, ma chiedo a chi è stato traditore: come può un traditore essere geloso e avere paura che l'amante lo tradisca con qualcun'altro? Non è una contraddizione? O è sintomo di altro?


io non sono gelosa ma possessiva ..... tecnicamente non è per me la stessa cosa, per intendersi non prendo fuoco se il mio uomo guarda il culo di un'altra o ci parla
nella mia figura di amante non sono stata gelosa, non lo sono stata mai neanche quando ero fidanzata e neanche da sposata con mio marito


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Aprile 2008)

Quando mi sono messo in gioco davvero sono stato geloso, anche se cercavo di far prevalere il cervello, e normalmente ci riuscivo...

Ora forse sono un pò "rotto", e questo sentimento non lo conosco più....

O sarà che non sono innamorato da tempo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sai che non condivido molto questa tua valutazione da Pietro fulminato sulla via di Damasco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> sempre per Fedy:
> 
> mappercarità, la speranza è l'ultima a morire, ovvio che chi si trova solo spera sempre nell'amore. E io auguro a tutti amore e felicità, o almeno serenità.
> 
> ...


Credo che Feddy abbia più un'idea di matrimonio come realizzazione del sè nella coppia, mentre Verena come realizzazione del sè in una prospettiva di famiglia e di responsabilità.
Non so se per questione di genere ma mi sento più vicina all'idea di Verena e un secondo matrimonio/relazione la vedo qualitativamente diversa (non inferiore, ma decisamente diversa) perché manca di quella progettualità.
Poi generalmente gli uomini con la fine del matrimonio escono dalla famiglia e sono più liberi, perché vogliono esserlo, anche di formare una nuova famiglia situazione che una donna può pure favoleggiare, ma molto più difficilmente realizzare, sia per la responsabilità dei figli presenti, sia per l'oggettiva inopportunità di avere figli da un altro uomo creando problemi ai figli già presenti.
Poi esistono donne che riescono a superare questi problemi e, ovviamente, uomini che hanno un forte senso della famiglia e condizionano le proprie scelte al benessere dei figli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Non sono geloso nè di mia moglie , nè dell' amante , anzi mi ecciterei a sentire storie di amori con altri uomini.


Credo che in parte dipenda da un minimo di coerenza da parte di chi non si sente di garantire fedeltà, in parte da un ridotto coinvolgimento, in parte da un singolare narcisismo che si sente confermato dall'essere scelto nonostante i confronti ...poi bisognerebbe vedere se la posizione rimarrebbe uguale se passati dal piano della fantasia a quello reale ti vedessi preferire un altro uomo e se venissi abbandonato...


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Chi non è sposato (vale anche per le convivenze, che NON sono la stessa cosa di un matrimonio, specie se di lunga/media durata) non comprende ASSOLUTAMENTE il senso, il valore, e le conseguenze dello status delle persone sposate.
> 
> Azzardo: chi non è sposato non sa nemmeno COSA VERAMENTE E' il tradimento.
> 
> ...


 

L'ho pensata anch'io questa cosa, ma con tanti fidanzati e conviventi non mi sono mai azzardato a dirla. E non t'hanno nemmeno lapidato! (per ora...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Saro' retriva ma DUBITO fortemente che una nuova convivenza dopo un matrimonio sia - nella maggioranza dei casi (fortunatamente ci saranno eccezioni...ma non ne conosco, di persona) - una FORTUNA e non un mero ripiego....lapidatemi pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quoto. La penso come te (e per adesso, nessun lapidatore in vista...)


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> secondo me c'è una forte dose d'ingenuità romantica dietro questo concetto.
> 
> Il matrimonio non andrebbe vissuto come un turbine di romanticismo ("ci incontrammo e ci sposamo") ma come un cammino progettuale SERIO nel quale uno si imbarca a ragion veduta, possibilmente DOPO aver sperimentato un po' nel campo delle relazioni ed essersi "tolto" eventuali sfizi.
> 
> ...


 

Quoto tutto. Io ci vedo anche altre motivazioni al fatto che la seconda unione è diversa dalla prima. Io sono credente e per me è logico vedere nella prima unione una sacralità che non è presente nelle unioni successive.
Ma ho visto che anche per un amico mio non religioso, la fine del primo matrimonio ha rappresentato la rottura di qualcosa di importante, di “sacro” che non incontrerà più (e non si era nemmeno sposato in chiesa, solo civilmente).
Non lo so spiegare bene, forse esiste qualcosa nel nostro immaginario o nel nostro incosciente legato al primo matrimonio.
Qui nel forum mi pare di aver letto che Lele51 si sia sposato 2 volte, penso che la sua opinione sarebbe molto interessante.


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu vorresti condividere la vita con una donna che ti dicesse di essere stata amante per risolvere le proprie tensioni sessuali indifferente a chi gliele risolveva ...al tradimento di cui era complice ...al dolore che avrebbe potuto causare a un uomo ...alla possibilità di essere corresponsabile della distruzione di una famiglia ...senza provare alcun sentimento per quell'uomo a cui però diceva dolcezze per ricavarne sesso?
> 
> 
> 
> Vediamo se così capisci?


----------



## Old alesera (28 Aprile 2008)

*....*

e comunque per quanto mi riguarda un traditore geloso a me fa solo un pò ridere, nel senso: vuoi me? allora sistemi la tua vita....vuoi tutti e due e ti rode se penso a non buttare tempo? sono problemi tuoi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a me faceva male vederla quando era gelosa e pensavo di "ferirla" un pò per paura davvero di perderla un pò perchè non amo far soffrire le persone....mi faceva stare male e poi non riuscivo a capire come poi fatto il suo sfogo lei restasse nei suoi panni, certe cose poi col senno di poi mi facevano anche ridere..."Mi manchi tanto" mi scriveva....ti manco? ma se la sera dormi col tuo ragazzo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e comunque per quanto mi riguarda un traditore geloso a me fa solo un pò ridere, nel senso: vuoi me? allora sistemi la tua vita....vuoi tutti e due e ti rode se penso a non buttare tempo? sono problemi tuoi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma la gelosia nasce tante volte dal narcisismo, dal bisogno di conferme delle proprie capacità seduttive, dal volersi credere  "la più bella del reame" e non c'entra nulla con l'amore, ma solo col non voler perdere una gratificazione...


----------



## Old alesera (28 Aprile 2008)

*.....*

pensa cara Persa che lei si infuriava più se facevo apprezzamenti fisici su altre ragazze....era capace di sbattere la porta dell'auto e andarsene  che affrontare le critche morali sulla situzione che a me pesava sempre di più, lì si chiudeva in un mutismo e non trovavo appigli per parlare....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> pensa cara Persa che lei si infuriava più se facevo apprezzamenti fisici su altre ragazze....era capace di sbattere la porta dell'auto e andarsene che affrontare le critche morali sulla situzione che a me pesava sempre di più, lì si chiudeva in un mutismo e non trovavo appigli per parlare....


Mi sembra logico lei era presa dai suoi bisogni a cui tu dovevi dare risposta ...cosa vuoi che le importasse dei tuoi a cui lei avrebbe dovuto dare risposte scomode...


----------



## Old carlotta (28 Aprile 2008)

al solito non riesco a leggere tutto, devo limitarmi a rispondere al quesito iniziale rischiando di ripetere.
credo che proprio con l'amante ci si senta in diritto di pretendere esclusività. credo che la si possa desiderare, questa esclusività, forse anche più che nel rapporto ufficiale.
in questo si che sarebbe assurdo pretenderla, quando si è i primi a tradire, ma con l'amante credo che la pretesa abbia il suo perchè.
chi è geloso dell'amante, in genere, non lo è del suo partner ufficiale, ma di potenziali altri amanti.
perchè, al di là delle disquisizioni etiche, l'amante rappresenta la passione.
e la passione è esclusiva per definizione..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> al solito non riesco a leggere tutto, devo limitarmi a rispondere al quesito iniziale rischiando di ripetere.
> credo che proprio con l'amante ci si senta in diritto di pretendere esclusività. credo che la si possa desiderare, questa esclusività, forse anche più che nel rapporto ufficiale.
> in questo si che sarebbe assurdo pretenderla, quando si è i primi a tradire, ma con l'amante credo che la pretesa abbia il suo perchè.
> chi è geloso dell'amante, in genere, non lo è del suo partner ufficiale, ma di potenziali altri amanti.
> ...


Devi essere stata amante per credere che un'amante rappresenti necessariamente la passione...


----------



## Old carlotta (28 Aprile 2008)

no no, mai stata amante.
ho anche tradito in relazioni passate, quello si, ma mai stata amante.
sarò strana, ma avverto una sorta di "fratellanza" con le altre femmine, ed evito istintivamente uomini impegnati.
mettici anche che sono piuttosto esigente a livello di attenzioni, e hai il quadro.
comunque io parlavo di amanti-amanti, di quel rapporto che si coltiva in barba a tutto il resto (certo, anche al coraggio di mollarlo, il resto), non delle scappatelle una-botta-e-via..


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> al solito non riesco a leggere tutto, devo limitarmi a rispondere al quesito iniziale rischiando di ripetere.
> credo che proprio con l'amante ci si senta in diritto di pretendere esclusività. credo che la si possa desiderare, questa esclusività, forse anche più che nel rapporto ufficiale.
> in questo si che sarebbe assurdo pretenderla, quando si è i primi a tradire, ma con l'amante credo che la pretesa abbia il suo perchè.
> chi è geloso dell'amante, in genere, non lo è del suo partner ufficiale, ma di potenziali altri amanti.
> ...


Credo che tu abbia ragione: infatti, molti traditori si tengono il partner ufficiale  per altri scopi, ma l'amante in un certo senso ha la priorità. Poi, per forza, devono mantenere lo stesso ritmo di vita (anche per non farsi sgamare) col partner ufficiale, naturalmente. Non voglio sembrare presuntuoso, anche perchè potrei essere più imbranato di suo marito, ma credo che con lui faccia sesso per una sorta di routine e, appunto, per non dare all'occhio che ha un'altro...ma...non vede l'ora di farlo con me. Che l'amante non prenda quasi mai il posto del partner ufficiale è risaputo...ma che l'amante possa essere più importante dell'ufficiale...boh, si dovrebbe aprire un thread su questo argomento...
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia ragione: infatti, molti traditori si tengono il partner ufficiale per altri scopi, ma l'amante in un certo senso ha la priorità. Poi, per forza, devono mantenere lo stesso ritmo di vita (anche per non farsi sgamare) col partner ufficiale, naturalmente. Non voglio sembrare presuntuoso, anche perchè potrei essere più imbranato di suo marito, ma credo che con lui faccia sesso per una sorta di routine e, appunto, per non dare all'occhio che ha un'altro...ma...non vede l'ora di farlo con me. Che l'amante non prenda quasi mai il posto del partner ufficiale è risaputo...ma che l'amante possa essere più importante dell'ufficiale...boh, si dovrebbe aprire un thread su questo argomento...
> Air


Più importante in che senso?
Non solo in senso sessuale, vero?


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Più importante in che senso?
> Non solo in senso sessuale, vero?


Confermo: non solo sessualmente parlando...ho parlato si sesso (guardacaso) per fare un esempio.
Diciamo che l'amante ha una certa priorità ed importanza. L'ufficiale...va avanti ad essere "importante" per la...chiamiamola...monotonia e sicurezza (altro esempio...se dovesse perdere il lavoro, lui le farebbe da garante).
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Confermo: non solo sessualmente parlando...ho parlato si sesso (guardacaso) per fare un esempio.
> Diciamo che l'amante ha una certa priorità ed importanza. L'ufficiale...va avanti ad essere "importante" per la...chiamiamola...monotonia e sicurezza (altro esempio...se dovesse perdere il lavoro, lui le farebbe da garante).
> Air


Quindi, nel momento in cui l'amante diventa più importante del compagno ufficiale, il traditore resta insieme a lui per opportunismo....


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quindi, nel momento in cui l'amante diventa più importante del compagno ufficiale, il traditore resta insieme a lui per opportunismo....


 
Ma sicuramente...ma come già dicevo, Giusy, è anche una sorta di non voler affrontare problemi e conseguenze...questa donna non deve comunicare nulla al marito, ai rispettivi genitori, ai figli, non deve imbattersi in discussioni, non deve imbattersi in giudici per separazione-divorzio, non deve spendere un centesimo, ha il culetto parato dal marito in ogni evenienza ed occasione...Giusy, è più semplice e più sbrigativo l'amante di una separazione-divorzio. Non si suda una camicia che sia una! Basta essere astuti, mentire e non farsi sgamare.


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente...ma come già dicevo, Giusy, è anche una sorta di non voler affrontare problemi e conseguenze...questa donna non deve comunicare nulla al marito, ai rispettivi genitori, ai figli, non deve imbattersi in discussioni, non deve imbattersi in giudici per separazione-divorzio, non deve spendere un centesimo, ha il culetto parato dal marito in ogni evenienza ed occasione...Giusy, è più semplice e più sbrigativo l'amante di una separazione-divorzio. Non si suda una camicia che sia una! Basta essere astuti, mentire e non farsi sgamare.


Mah.... ho delle riserve in proposito.
E se per il traditore l'amante fosse solo un diversivo? Cioè, non se lo sogna neanche di notte di lasciare il partner ufficiale per l'amante, e non solo perchè sarebbe una mossa foriera di conseguenze...


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mah.... ho delle riserve in proposito.
> E se per il traditore l'amante fosse solo un diversivo? Cioè, non se lo sogna neanche di notte di lasciare il partner ufficiale per l'amante, e non solo perchè sarebbe una mossa foriera di conseguenze...


Certo, certo...ma ho già premesso che sono anch'io (come tanti altri) convinto che l'amante non diventerà (quasi) mai il partner ufficiale...ma l'amante stimola...se poi è stronzo come lo sono io...ti fa vedere il sole anche in una giornata uggiosa...sole che, un marito un po' poco mieloso, dolce, carino...non ti fa vedere manco quando ci sono i raggi che spaccano in quattro in una serenissima giornata estiva.


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Certo, certo...ma ho già premesso che sono anch'io (come tanti altri) convinto che l'amante non diventerà (quasi) mai il partner ufficiale...ma l'amante stimola...se poi è stronzo come lo sono io...ti fa vedere il sole anche in una giornata uggiosa...sole che, un marito un po' poco mieloso, dolce, carino...non ti fa vedere manco quando ci sono i raggi che spaccano in quattro in una serenissima giornata estiva.


Tu stronzo?????


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

Inoltre, Giusy, ricorda che l'amante non potrà mai diventare l'ufficiale partner anche per via della garanzia: chi glie lo fa fare a questa donna di lasciare un marito (sono sposati da...più o meno 10 anni) per andare con uno conosciuto da un mese...


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tu stronzo?????


...very strunz...sotto un certo aspetto, s'intende. Lei mi ha detto che suo marito non le fa troppi complimenti...ed io, se ci vediamo anche solo per 10' glie ne faccio 1 MILIONE!
Suo marito la cazzia anche se solo fa qualche spostamento di vestiario e lui non trova una determinata cosa...io la RIEMPIO di complimenti anche se non li necessita...


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...very strunz...sotto un certo aspetto, s'intende. Lei mi ha detto che suo marito non le fa troppi complimenti...ed io, se ci vediamo anche solo per 10' glie ne faccio 1 MILIONE!
> Suo marito la cazzia anche se solo fa qualche spostamento di vestiario e lui non trova una determinata cosa...io la RIEMPIO di complimenti anche se non li necessita...


Wow! La mia stima nei tuoi confronti scende sempre di più....


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Wow! La mia stima nei tuoi confronti scende sempre di più....


Gioia, non ti ho detto che sono stronzo...sotto il profilo del calssico stronzo...accentuo un po' quel che comunque già gli direi...non so se mi spiego. Se gli devo dire: "Sai che sei carina?"...gli dico: "Tesoro, anche la stella più luminosa del firmamento non è stupenda e lucente quanto il tuo dolce visino!"...capisci, è un modo relativo d'essere stronzo.
Capisci?


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, non ti ho detto che sono stronzo...sotto il profilo del calssico stronzo...accentuo un po' quel che comunque già gli direi...non so se mi spiego. Se gli devo dire: "Sai che sei carina?"...gli dico: "Tesoro, anche la stella più luminosa del firmamento non è stupenda e lucente quanto il tuo dolce visino!"...capisci, è un modo relativo d'essere stronzo.
> Capisci?


No, sono tonta.


----------



## Mari' (29 Aprile 2008)

... invece io sono disgustata


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, sono tonta.


A voi donne piace molto il romanticismo, le frasi mielose...ecco servito la signora. Il fatto è che, io accentuo un po' di più queste carinerie e, aggiunte al fatto che il marito non è molto sdolcinato...lei si blocca e le vengono le lacrime agli occhi dalla felicità. Mi spiace solo che il marito non sia fatto come me...ma...non siamo mica tutti uguali...


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...very strunz...sotto un certo aspetto, s'intende. Lei mi ha detto che suo marito non le fa troppi complimenti...ed io, se ci vediamo anche solo per 10' glie ne faccio 1 MILIONE!
> Suo marito la cazzia anche se solo fa qualche spostamento di vestiario e lui non trova una determinata cosa...io la RIEMPIO di complimenti anche se non li necessita...


Tu non sei per niente stronzo. Sei uno di quegli amanti che si rode perchè si sta innamorando ed è geloso.
Non ce la raccontare a noi.


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... invece io sono disgustata


Dai, Mari, che magari anche a te piacciono gli ometti complimentosi, comprensivi, dolci, sempre pronti ad ascoltarti, ad aiutarti...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> A voi donne piace molto il romanticismo, le frasi mielose...ecco servito la signora. Il fatto è che, io accentuo un po' di più queste carinerie e, aggiunte al fatto che il marito non è molto sdolcinato...lei si blocca e le vengono le lacrime agli occhi dalla felicità. Mi spiace solo che il marito non sia fatto come me...ma...non siamo mica tutti uguali...


 
dovresti chiedere a riccardo se ti presta il nick....bastardo dentro.....marco marco....tu sei col cuore nello zucchero


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Tu non sei per niente stronzo. Sei uno di quegli amanti che si rode perchè si sta innamorando ed è geloso.
> Non ce la raccontare a noi.


Ciao unodinoi, io di natura non sono geloso. O meglio, lo sono "quanto basta a".
Ti pare che un geloso si piglia una donna impegnata? Così stasera mi roderò il fegato quando glie la darà al marito?
No, no, grazie.


----------



## Mari' (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dai, Mari, che magari anche a te piacciono gli ometti complimentosi, comprensivi, dolci, sempre pronti ad ascoltarti, ad aiutarti...


Hai sbagliato persona.


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato persona.


 





 ...come diceva Britti: "Sei una su un milione"...


----------



## Mari' (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...come diceva Britti: "Sei una su un milione"...


no tesoro ... semplicemente me


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> A voi donne piace molto il romanticismo, le frasi mielose...ecco servito la signora. Il fatto è che, io accentuo un po' di più queste carinerie e, aggiunte al fatto che il marito non è molto sdolcinato...lei si blocca e le vengono le lacrime agli occhi dalla felicità. Mi spiace solo che il marito non sia fatto come me...ma...non siamo mica tutti uguali...


Boh.
Sono senza parole.
Il vero stronzo non lo dice in giro, non se ne vanta, non svela le sue carte.
Miete vittime e basta.


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Boh.
> Sono senza parole.
> Il vero stronzo non lo dice in giro, non se ne vanta, non svela le sue carte.
> Miete vittime e basta.


 
...basta un po' di sincerità ed uno dice ciò che è...
Epppppppoiiiii, ribadisco...stronzo per modo di dire.
Accentuo leggermente ciò che in natura sono, ovvero coccolone, tenerone, mieloso, carino...


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...basta un po' di sincerità ed uno dice ciò che è...
> Epppppppoiiiii, ribadisco...stronzo per modo di dire.
> Accentuo leggermente ciò che in natura sono, ovvero coccolone, tenerone, mieloso, carino...


Ma infatti non sei stronzo perchè sei sincero, ma perchè non lo sai fare il bastardo....


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma infatti non sei stronzo perchè sei sincero, ma perchè non lo sai fare il bastardo....


Ma io non voglio neanche fare il bastardo...per fare i bastardi bisogna avere anche un pizzico di cattiveria nelle vene...cosa che io non ho.
Come ho già detto all'inizio, voglio solo fare la mia convenienza...e almeno in questo, ci riesco...forse l'esperienze negative m'hanno aguzzato un po'...


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Boh.
> Sono senza parole.
> Il vero stronzo non lo dice in giro, non se ne vanta, non svela le sue carte.
> Miete vittime e basta.


Su questo sono d'accordo. Il vero stronzo miete vittime e basta.


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio neanche fare il bastardo...per fare i bastardi bisogna avere anche un pizzico di cattiveria nelle vene...cosa che io non ho.
> Come ho già detto all'inizio, voglio solo fare la mia convenienza...e almeno in questo, ci riesco...forse l'esperienze negative m'hanno aguzzato un po'...


Quando dirai che ti sei innamorato, o quanto meno infatuato, di questa donna ... starai dicendo la verità vera.

P.s.:  non prendertela ma ci hai fatto 2 coglioni con questa qua che la metà basterebbe. Fossi in lei non te la darei più


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Quando dirai che ti sei innamorato, o quanto meno infatuato, di questa donna ... starai dicendo la verità vera.


Unodinoi, non ho mai detto che questa fanciulla sia a me indifferente. Ma da qui ad innamorarmi di una sposata, ce ne vuole, ora, da ex cornuto, da ex amante inconscio...non voglio più bere frontal e sereupin ed attaccare al chiodo per un mese il brevetto di volo.


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Quando dirai che ti sei innamorato, o quanto meno infatuato, di questa donna ... starai dicendo la verità vera.
> 
> *P.s.: non prendertela ma ci hai fatto 2 coglioni con questa qua che la metà basterebbe. Fossi in lei non te la darei più*








  ...sorry... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma di natura non sono pesante come nella virtualità.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2008)

Air ti aspetto al varco


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air ti aspetto al varco


 
...io ci sarò...con tutto il mio entusiasmo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








...mi devi sculacciare, nè?


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immagino se no come faresti a volare? 





Comunque scherzo sul fatto che "2 coglioni". Credo che essere un ex tradito influenzi molto la tua disamina. Ritengo, comunque, che tu sia molto preso e non vuoi ammetterlo. Sei sulla via dell'amore. 
Abbine contezza


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...io ci sarò...con tutto il mio entusiasmo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No ho appena ordinato una frusta in coccodrillo a 7 punte di Hermes...


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Immagino se no come faresti a volare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spero di no, perchè mi conosco e sarebbero per me caxxi amari...ma amari.


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ho appena ordinato una frusta in coccodrillo a 7 punte di Hermes...


 
...ma devi punirmi per la testa di caxxo che mi ritrovo o eccitarmi?


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ho appena ordinato una frusta in coccodrillo a 7 punte di Hermes...


A te piace Hermes non ci sono caxxi che tengano ...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma devi punirmi per la testa di caxxo che mi ritrovo o eccitarmi?





















Pervertito che sei... ti prendo a bastonate allora...


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Spero di no, perchè mi conosco e sarebbero per me caxxi amari...ma amari.


E' quello "spero" che non mi convince. Devi essere convinto CHE NON SIA COSì.
Spero è troppo aleatorio .... si spera che non piova non che non ci si innamori di una sposata.

Ma che ci parlo a fare con te ... passami Ringhio


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pervertito che sei... *ti prendo a bastonate* allora...


....uuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> E' quello "spero" che non mi convince. Devi essere convinto CHE NON SIA COSì.
> Spero è troppo aleatorio .... si spera che non piova non che non ci si innamori di una sposata.
> 
> Ma che ci parlo a fare con te ... passami Ringhio


Ringhio risiede a 500 metri da me...se non è in trasferta o a Milanello lo trovi a casa...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ....uuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh...


Disgraziato... sta di fatto che se t'innamori ben ti sta...tie'!


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Disgraziato... sta di fatto che se t'innamori ben ti sta...tie'!


...che colpa ne ho, io, se appena t'ho vista mi sono infatuato?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...che colpa ne ho, io, se appena t'ho vista mi sono infatuato?


Non fare il boccalone che non attacca... sono busy altrimenti t'avrei anche dato una palpatina... intendo innamorarti della tipa sposata...


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non fare il boccalone che non attacca... sono busy altrimenti t'avrei anche dato una palpatina... intendo innamorarti della tipa sposata...


Ammetterlo sarebbe troppo Lettry...
Mannaggia a lui!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, non ti ho detto che sono stronzo...sotto il profilo del calssico stronzo...accentuo un po' quel che comunque già gli direi...non so se mi spiego. Se gli devo dire: "Sai che sei carina?"...gli dico: "Tesoro, anche la stella più luminosa del firmamento non è stupenda e lucente quanto il tuo dolce visino!"...capisci, è un modo relativo d'essere stronzo.
> Capisci?


Forse la "fanciulla" se lo vuole l'uomo stronzo ...io riderei alle lacrime se qualcuno mi dicesse cose così...e capirei subito che mi sta prendendo per il ...naso...
Ma ci sono persone che hanno talmente bisogno di gratificazioni che in mancanza di oro fingono di non accorgersi che le stanno rifilando oro dei farlocchi...


----------

